# Honor, red carpet, laurels go out 2 Giaches De Wert tonight, doing marathon listening



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

All i have by* Giaches De Wert* is splendid music to my ears, his Motets & his madrigals, never heard one of his missa does, if I'M correct.

*Here all I own by Giaches De Wert**
a classical composer, to be discover or re-discover, the missing link between franco-flemish and Itaalians early to mid 17th century classical composer I.E Don Carlo di GesualdoDa Venosa una burgada di Napoli, but before a major art & music center, key town.(short paranthesis).

*So here my library of Giaches De Wert:*
1- Giaches De Wert ''motets'' (brilliant classic, excellent)
2- Giaches De Wert ''madrigals'' La Venexiana ensemble
3- Giache De Wert '' VII libro dei madrigali a 5 Voci'' 
4- Pierre de la Rue (Requiem)\Giaches De Wert (5 motets) ars nova ensemble

Are there other exiting Giache de Wert release outhere?

P.s I order by La Venexiana ensemble ''Gerusalem Libertada''a 2002 release(glossa).

I consider his achievements: grandioso, bellissimo, mondo!!!
Deprofundis says beene & salute Talk Classical Menber, thanks for reading or posting on my posts, and unlighten me.
:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Alfred Deller sings a de Wert song here, I can't see it on YouTube, I think it is really very very very good!









Found it on YouTube


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> Alfred Deller sings a de Wert song here, I can't see it on YouTube, I think it is really very very very good!
> 
> View attachment 122660
> 
> ...


Merci cher Mandryka, thanks buddy


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Here is a splendid example of de Wert's genius from the 2011 recording _A Voice in the Wilderness--Mannerist Motets of the Renaissance_ by one of my favorite vocal ensembles, New York's own, _Pomerium_. There are other pieces by de Wert on this marvelous recording.

_Pomerium_'s founder and director Alexander Blachly writes: "_Ascendente Jesu_, the most spectacular example of Wert's large-scale pacing, with dramatic effects well prepared by increasing tension, often followed by calm resolution, illustrates Christ with his apostles in the windstorm on the sea (Matthew 8:23-26). At first, Wert depicts in a simple musical gesture the act of Christ climbing up into the boat. Nothing much is happening as the disciples follow him. Then, suddenly, the windstorm hits and the music churns and swirls with the waves, which slap the boat about and threaten to swamp it, in which event all aboard would drown. It is hard to think of another example of Renaissance music as turbulent as this, with six voices in rapid and extended sycopations followed by a passage in quick dotted notes, some of which are on the beat vying with others off the beat to create a nearly chaotic effect. The disciples are terrified, but Christ has fallen asleep. Waking him up, they cry out, "Lord, save us! We are about to perish!" Christ admonishes them for their lack of faith but then rebukes the wind and the sea. There follows a great calm, which Wert captures in sound just as effectively as, at the opposite end of the pictorial spectrum, he had evoked the storm-tossed waves moments before." Enjoy!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

This has about half a dozen songs by Giaches, I like it very much









This is for me a bit more challenging


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Here is a splendid example of de Wert's genius from the 2011 recording _A Voice in the Wilderness--Mannerist Motets of the Renaissance_ by one of my favorite vocal ensembles, New York's own, _Pomerium_. There are other pieces by de Wert on this marvelous recording.


Have you heard their new recording yet Rick? Is it Ars Subtilior Music?


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> Have you heard their new recording yet Rick? Is it Ars Subtilior Music?
> 
> View attachment 122684


I haven't heard the recording, Mandryka, and thanks for telling me about it. I know they sang the program in a concert at St. Bartholomew's Church in mid-town a while back which I missed. I've attached a copy of the program notes with Blachly's commentary. I've been listening to _Pomerium_ live and on recordings for nearly 4 decades now, and somehow they never manage to disappoint.

http://pomerium.us/?page_id=2490


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I'll tell you the problem I have with the new recording. To hear it I have to import it from the US to the UK. That means paying for delivery of course, which I don't mind doing. But there's an import tax too, which in itself isn't a problem because it's not a lot of money on such a small item. The problem is the administration charges the UK Customs Office charge me for imposing the duty. which is a flat rate -- same administration charge whether the item costs $20 or $20,000. The result of all that would make the CD cost all in all more than £50 -- too much!


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> The result of all that would make the CD cost all in all more than £50 -- too much!


Ouch. Well, there's plenty else to be getting on with.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you deprofundis for pointing out the wert cd on Brilliant, I think it's rather good. There's a sense of adventure and fantasy in the performances, which I think is a good thing.


----------

